
Bring on the female superheroes - thread_id
https://www.ted.com/speakers/christopher_bell
======
MollyR
Honestly enough superheroes in movies, as a wife I'm way too tired of seeing
2-3 every year and also just stop the endless spidermen movies.

------
joeblow9999
Don't. Care.

Give me a good story. I could care less if the hero is male or female, black
or white. Just make a good movie dammit.

~~~
thread_id
I agree with both of you (@MollyR, @joeblow9999). I thought the most
compelling theme from the whole presentation was the concept of "Public
Pedagogy" and the almost Kafkaesque way that the big media companies erase
women superheroes from movie merchandising. Lets accept the premise that the
motivation is to protect their investment in the manufactured identities
created in genres targeted towards girls. All these characters are created so
that we can identify with with them... its that affinity that makes us want to
buy merchandise. Making a good movie dammit is probably not the priority (but
it helps).

